# Cuting board & roller knife



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

What a great site, bunch of people and innovative, creative workmanship. In order to get started with therabands I would like to know where to get a cutting board and knife. A preferred theraband source would be nice too.

TxTickPkr

Monte


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Walmart has board and cutter.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

A cutting mat and roller blade can be bought at any Walmart or Hobby Lobby. Nathan at Simple-Shot.com has theraband gold in stock as well as latex in 3 different thicknesses. Go through the vendor section and you can find just about anything you could want for this great sport. It's tough to single out any one vendor...all are great to work with.

Todd


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

TxTickPkr said:


> What a great site, bunch of people and innovative, creative workmanship. In order to get started with therabands I would like to know where to get a cutting board and knife. A preferred theraband source would be nice too.
> 
> TxTickPkr
> 
> Monte


With the cutting board and rotary cutter don't forget to buy one of this


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

And E~Shot's pouches are my personal favourites, too.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Amazon have all Therabands and tubes ...also the cutters and mats


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks folks. I can't wait to upgrade my shooting experiences and you all have given me ideas. I've been shooting 56 years but have only known about what is on the shelf since my first crude attempts as a child but this has my eyes open.


----------

